# GT: Game 24 vs Raptors 12/20



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(10-13)@
Toronto Raptors(10-15)

WHEN: Wednsday December 20th at 7:30 PM PST; 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBALeaguePass; ESPN AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | James Singleton | Paul Davis

Raptors Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








 TJ Ford | Anthony Parker | Joey Graham | Jorge Garbajosa | Radoslav Nesterovic

Raptors Key Reserves







|







|








Fred Jones | Morris Peterson | Andrea Bargnani

Q's Quote:
"Remember the game versus the Magic after losing to the Lakers, well I expect an ENCORE."


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 109-84
Q's Prediction Record: 13-8

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think I read somewhere that Cassell hopes to play in this game. That is good to hear as the Clippers need their players to be healthy. Toronto played last night so they should be somewhat tired which is good for the Clippers. The Clippers need this game, badly.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Seriously. I'll take ANY win now. They'd better get this one.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

good ole Clippers....this loss at the buzzer takes me back to that season when the likes of Bibby...Cassell beat us at the buzzer numerous times a season....
i swear with the 14 seconds left i told a friend 
"look, the Clippers are gonna lose at the buzzer...." 

and well


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yup, what did i say. Where is iverson? WIth iverson we win this game period. With iverson we probably would have been up most of the game, but lets say he didnt even play, going into the last play, as usual the clipper players cant figure out a dunleavvy play and end up standing around, no one wanting the ball (2004 season anyone?) Iverson, (or any superstar for that matter, which is what ive said all along, we need a superstar), as soon as he sees the play not working, wouldnt keep trying to run it, hed be like screw this lets get er done. Even if he missed it, i guarantee we would have had a better look than mobley dribbling all over creation, then throwing up an airball.

On the last play. WHy isnt Q Ross looking at the time on the other side of the court? WHy isnt anyone counting out the time to him? Since thers 2 seconds left, he should know he should not be backing down. He should make Ford go AROUND him, since thers not enough time. 

Ah yes. Mr. Oden i hope that you like Hollywood!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> yup, what did i say. Where is iverson? WIth iverson we win this game period.


AGAIN, I ask ... why in the hell would Allen want to come here? We have nothing to offer him. He would only be unhappy with this 'coaching', and bunch of malcontents.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> AGAIN, I ask ... why in the hell would Allen want to come here? We have nothing to offer him. He would only be unhappy with this 'coaching', *and bunch of malcontents.*


Yeah I have a hard time seeing AI playing with a bunch of heartless punks who play with not passion. AI plays hard 100% of the game, leaving it all on the floor, the Clippers don't do that. 

To lose to the Raptors at home, who were without their best player in Chris Bosh and who were playing their 4th game in 5 nights, is the lowest of lows and if they didn't realize what they have to correct by now, then this season is over.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Iverson would not be unhappy playing in the biggest market in the world. If he were on the clippers he would make everyone else better too. No way would he let guys screw around.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I knew the Clippers had problems with the three point line, but one 3 pointer! On the other side the Clips shot 100% from three...

Simiarly, how does a team lose when they shoot a better overall FG%, rebound more, turn over the ball less, foul less? By getting burned at the three line 24points to 3.

It's remarkable, the Clips had a good offensive game, yet lost the game on the defensive end particuarly when it mattered the most.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

eh i guess we shouldnt even dwell on not having A.I its done  

and yeah that thing about needing a superstar we do.....and we need a 
"superstar" that can take charge of a game.....
i forget and realize that the closest thing we have signed to a superstar is Cuttino, and even though i like him, its not saying much


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> Iverson would not be unhappy playing in the biggest market in the world...


COME ON NOW ... That's a dated statement. LA is not all it is cracked up to be. Is TT happy here? What about the rest of the guys? It's more than location, location, location.

Find a new line. That one is oooooooooooold.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Same old shi just a different day.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

clippers shoot a better FG%, out rebounded the raptors, had less turnovers, and blocked more shots and they still lose??? this is getting ridiculous....this is the same team as last year??? the clippers need a change and they need it now...clippers start the season 5-1 ...the rest of the way they are 5-13 ...this is bad..... dunleavy needs to be fired ...i think they had 2 fast break points and 1 3-pointer ....i am SO disappointed in this team


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

TT is not a superstar who would be the face of a franchise, does not have billboards on him, and will never get the star treatment. Dont tell me you think iverson will live in the same obsucirty that tim thomas does.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

nauticazn25 said:


> clippers shoot a better FG%, out rebounded the raptors, had less turnovers, and blocked more shots and they still lose??? this is getting ridiculous....this is the same team as last year??? the clippers need a change and they need it now...clippers start the season 5-1 ...the rest of the way they are 5-13 ...this is bad..... dunleavy needs to be fired ...i think they had 2 fast break points and 1 3-pointer ....i am SO disappointed in this team


Maybe if we stop caring, they will start winning. Gotta try everything.

I'm going to keep up with Denver, and watch an occasional game until things turnaround. Who knows, maybe DTS can take legal action and get his money back for Kaman and Dunleavy.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I am sorry, but you know things are bad when TJ Ford hits the one on one, half court, step back jumper to win the game at the buzzer.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Tim Thomas still should not be on this team...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

8-17 3pt shots for the raptors 
1-1 for the Clippers ONE , UNO ONE ONE ONE damn 3pt shot!!!! damnit 
ive been saying the same ole thing the last couple years damnit its become more annoying now than ever
and the most annoying thing is EVERY SINGLE TEAM IN THE NBA shoots 3s 
and has a couple guys that do it, EVERY SINGLE DAMN TEAM ....some teams may not even have 3pt sharpshooters but damn they have people that shoot the damn 3 ball *****!!!!!!!DAMNIT


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> TT is not a superstar who would be the face of a franchise, does not have billboards on him, and will never get the star treatment. Dont tell me you think iverson will live in the same obsucirty that tim thomas does.


Sometimes I would like to dialogue with you, but you are out of touch.

You obviously don't know who AI is. He is THE face of Reebok with a LIFETIME contract and will have that no matter where he plays. He is a MARRIED man that you don't hear of hanging out, with groupies. He doesn't do OTHER PRODUCTS. So, why would he want/or need to be here? This is NOT the ideal place to raise children. And, believe it or not, he has given every indication that he is a family man whose family comes first.

Dusty, crowded LA is no longer attractive. Miami is more attractive for the lifestyle you are alluding to.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:dead:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

What's this... 5 in a row? Has Dunleavy won a single game since his contract was finalized?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> You obviously don't know who AI is. He is THE face of Reebok with a LIFETIME contract and will have that no matter where he plays. He is a MARRIED man that you don't hear of hanging out, with groupies. He doesn't do OTHER PRODUCTS. So, why would he want/or need to be here? This is NOT the ideal place to raise children. And, believe it or not, he has given every indication that he is a family man whose family comes first.


What in the world? Who talked about groupies or contracts with RBK? And Im the one who is out of touch? Who is talkinga bout iverson;s kids? I suppose beverly hills is not as good a place as philly to raise kids? Being the superstar for an LA team transcends so many things. It would make the laker rivaly X10 with kobe vs. AI. In the three years with the team, he would become the most indentifiable face of the franchise in the franchise's history. He would be the toast of the town. Any residuals he gets from any endorsements, even RBK would increase as more marketing opportunities. But im the one who is out of touch...so continue on with your completely strange and unexpected comments about how philly or other places is a better place to raise kids than beverly hills.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

anyone notice how the toronto coach looks exactly like the clippers assistant coach? I tivod the game, and as i was fast forwarding the first part, i kept wondering, why in the world do they keep showing the clipper assistant coach standing up? Is dunleavvy not at the game or something? Then when i put it on normal speed i saw it was the toronto coach.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Sometimes I would like to dialogue with you, but you are out of touch.
> 
> You obviously don't know who AI is. He is THE face of Reebok with a LIFETIME contract and will have that no matter where he plays. He is a MARRIED man that you don't hear of hanging out, with groupies. He doesn't do OTHER PRODUCTS. So, why would he want/or need to be here? This is NOT the ideal place to raise children. And, believe it or not, he has given every indication that he is a family man whose family comes first.
> 
> Dusty, crowded LA is no longer attractive. Miami is more attractive for the lifestyle you are alluding to.


acutally, you are the one who seems out of touch. you assume that he's actually a family man... and taking it further, you assume that his family/kids are that significant in the deicision of which team he plays for.

btw, i think there may be a clause where AI gets a bonus if he goes to a big city (similar to lebron). he will definitely make his shoe/company more money if he goes to a big market like LA... and the company would probably compensate for it too.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

So did Shaun play well in this game?


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

ya came close to a triple double again


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yup. Yet again, shaun has one of his personal best games, yet the clipps still lose! ughghhgg


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

9diamonds, that has got be the strangest 8 favorite players list i have ever seen. How in the world did you come up with that? I like a lot of those players too like shaun, ronnie, etc. but even with my strange taste, i dont think i could have come up with a list like that.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

wow, we can't even beat the Boshless Raptors :no:

this will definetely be a tough year for us


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> yup, what did i say. Where is iverson? WIth iverson we win this game period. With iverson we probably would have been up most of the game, but lets say he didnt even play, going into the last play, as usual the clipper players cant figure out a dunleavvy play and end up standing around, no one wanting the ball (2004 season anyone?) Iverson, (or any superstar for that matter, which is what ive said all along, we need a superstar), as soon as he sees the play not working, wouldnt keep trying to run it, hed be like screw this lets get er done. Even if he missed it, i guarantee we would have had a better look than mobley dribbling all over creation, then throwing up an airball.
> 
> On the last play. WHy isnt Q Ross looking at the time on the other side of the court? *WHy isnt anyone counting out the time to him? Since thers 2 seconds left, he should know he should not be backing down. He should make Ford go AROUND him, since thers not enough time.*
> 
> Ah yes. Mr. Oden i hope that you like Hollywood!


Thank you! I am tired of hearing everyone blame the loss on Q. It was everyone else's fault for not telling him how little time was left on the game clock so he'd close out instead of try to stop the penetration, I can not blame him for that.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> 9diamonds, that has got be the strangest 8 favorite players list i have ever seen. How in the world did you come up with that? I like a lot of those players too like shaun, ronnie, etc. but even with my strange taste, i dont think i could have come up with a list like that.


Ya, lol my list is inconsistent


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i guess it is a sign Livingston might not be the guy for this team...Livingston plays well, WE LOSE 
Cassell plays well, WE WIN.....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

It will be a while till the next win.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

:cheers: 


the clippers are back, and they're crappier than ever!!!

:yay: :yay: :yay: 

reminds me of the pooh days...


----------

